# Finished up a few Turkey calls



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2013)

First up is a matched set of cherry burl pots. one glass over glass and one aluminum over glass. Three matching cherry burl strikers one red oak peg, one soft maple peg, and one carbon peg.
[attachment=23027] [attachment=23028]
Next up is a Walnut Slate over Glass with a matching Walnut striker with a red oak peg.
[attachment=23029]


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2013)

WOW that glass over glass really shows off the burl!! What size is your center hole?


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2013)

Center hole looks 3/4 to me. Same size as i use on my turkey calls.

jason


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 12, 2013)

3/4 would be correct on the center hole


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice!!! I'm gonna be joining you call makers here eventually 'cause you keep inspiring me with these great looking pieces!


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't know if i have asked any of you call makers this yet, i am one myself, haven't in awhile, but have you every made one without a tone board??

reason why i am asking, i have and actually had the head field staff from halley caller want my signature on one of my calls. it was a cherry call with a copper top!!

i am able to get different sound qualities just but adding a little squeeze pressure around the call? 

just a thought!

beautiful calls by the way!


----------



## SENC (Apr 14, 2013)

Really excellent work, finalstrut


----------



## Jason (Apr 14, 2013)

I have heard people making calls without a toneboard, both custom and retail. So i assume its possible just not sure of what all would have to change.


Jason


----------



## screaminskullcalls (May 31, 2013)

brown down said:


> I don't know if i have asked any of you call makers this yet, i am one myself, haven't in awhile, but have you every made one without a tone board??
> 
> reason why i am asking, i have and actually had the head field staff from halley caller want my signature on one of my calls. it was a cherry call with a copper top!!
> 
> ...




Yes you can make one without a soundboard. however....The sound board serves more than one purpose. You can change the pitch of the call closing or opening the gap between the soundboard and playing surface. It also helps to achieve the proper break from high to low pitch when making calls such as yelps. I have made a few without soundboards using different pot thickness and depth, and find that the call sounds much better with a soundboard.
I found that without a soundboard, it worked best with a thin profile pot that keeps the playing surface closer to the bottom of the call. If it's too far above the bottom you will get a low pitch hollow sound to the pot, and very hard to run a good sounding kee kee or high pitch yelp. 
I've never tried copper without a soundboard, and you may find it will work well, since copper is a higher pitch than say slate or glass. I'm just not sure how well it will do with rollover from high to low.
Just my 2 cents :)


----------



## screaminskullcalls (May 31, 2013)

By the way, Nice looking callers!


----------

